# .

## Lenik

, .    .    , ...


   ,     
  , ,  .

   ,   ...
   ,    ,
, /, , ?/    ,
     ,
 //    ...
   ,  ,  ,
   , ,   .
     ,  ,
-     ...
   ,    ,
 - /? ?/ .
     ,  ,
 ,    ,   ...

----------


## Tasik



----------

?

----------


## Lenik

**,  ,  ,  ,  ,   -

----------

,   :Smilie:  :yes:

----------

*Lenik*,     ,  )

----------


## Lenik

**, !   ...

----------


## Lenik

...

----------


## Lenik



----------


## A.D.

)
   ?

----------

> ?


      ?

----------


## Lenik

*A.D.*,  -? -  .

----------


## A.D.

,   .

----------


## Lenik

...   **,         :Embarrassment:

----------

*Lenik*,  ,      ""  .  ,    .       =)

----------


## Lenik

**, , ,  . 


,        :Frown:

----------


## A.D.

**,    ? (        ?)

----------

> ,    .


**,       ?

----------


## .

,  .

     ,
    ,    .
     ,
    ,    .
     , 
   ,    .
     100,
  4,    .
       , 
      !

----------


## .

, 
      !

    . 

 .

----------


## Lenik

.     ,    ...    -

----------

> 


 - .  .  200 .

----------


## olija

.  .        - .

----------


## .

.

   , 
      ,
     ,
  !

----------


## Irusya

))))


   ,
       -
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
))))))

----------

> 


.  :Frown:

----------


## Lenik

-,    Reamonn    

And then she'd say: 
"It's ok, I got lost on the way 
But I'm a supergirl 
And supergirls don't cry" 
And then she'd say: 
"It's alright, 
I got home late last night 
But I'm a supergirl 
And supergirls just fly". 

  ,    !

----------

> ))))
> 
> 
>    ,
>        -
>  
> ))))))


!!

----------


## .

.

    , 
   .
  ,    
  .
     ,
   .
     , 
  !

----------


## Irusya

> I got home late last night 
> But I'm a supergirl 
> And supergirls just fly".


,    :Smilie: 
 -    )

----------


## Tasik

Lenik! !!!

----------


## Lenik

Tasik,   -  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Lenik

.     :Big Grin: 

    :
    ,
    ,
     ;
    ,
   ,
, ,   
   .
   ,
   ,
   ,
    ,
   ,
   ,
  ,
 -   ...

()

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,   -  ...



 :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Lenik

!!!      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

, ,   ...   ,      . , ,  ,      ...   !!!     .     :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

,  ,
     ,
    ,  ,
   .
    ,
  / /  ,
      ,
     ,
  ,   ----,
    ,
 ,     ,
     .
   ,
       ,
 ,   ,
,   .
       ,
   ,
     ,

----------


## Tasik

!!!!!

----------

> . , ,       ... ,  ...    , ,   . ,   ...:


,

----------


## Lenik

.      .
       -.
  ,    :  !
  ,     ?

  , ,  .
         .
  ,  , , :
  ,     ?

  ,       
 ,    .
   ,    :
  ,     ?

     .
       .
  ,     
  ,    ?

Julber

----------

- 
-! 
- 
-  ? 
-, , ! 
- ! 
-  . 
-   ,   ,    . 
- . 
- ,  , ! 
-      . 
- ,  ! 
-   ? 
-   
-    
-! 
-? 
-  ,  . 
-   ,    ? 
-  ,  ,   ,       ! 
-  ,  ,    .   ,   .       .   ,    .     ,  ,    .  ,   .                                     ... 
-,  ? 
-   ...  ...   ...  ... 
-!  ,     ? 
- ,  .  , . 
  :   , 
      . 
     , 
 ,   . 
    , 
 ,    . 
  ,  ... 
     ... 
      . 
      . 
  . 
  . 
  ,   . 
      , 
  ,    . 
          , 
     . 
 ,     , 
      . 
  ,   . 
  ,    . 
     , 
      . 
   !   !  . 
    ...     ! 
  ,    . 
   ,    ... 

       . 
     : 
   ,  . 
    , 
 ,   . 
   ,  ... 
   : 
 !

----------


## 72

,  . 6       , 20 .       ...      ...



> 60-70-80-   
> 
>      60-, 70-  80-,  , 
> 
> ,       .
> 
>           .
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## .

. "      ".    15  .    + "  ", "", , ,   .    .    .  ,  ,   . 

, - ,     ,  ... ,  .

----------


## desna

:Frown:

----------

> ?      - ?        Playboy


-  .     Playboy  ?

----------

> Playboy  ?


 .    ,    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mi2008t

:Big Grin: ,     .      :Embarrassment:

----------

